

The Fresh and Furiously Fast Firefox - RandallBrown
http://msujaws.wordpress.com/2014/04/29/the-fresh-and-furiously-fast-firefox/

======
msujaws
This blog post covers just one of the many performance tests that we ran while
working on the version of Firefox. We also tracked other key metrics such as
new window creation and the amount of time to enter/exit customization mode.

------
lttlrck
How did the tab shape impact performance?

~~~
msujaws
The UI of Firefox is actually drawn using all web technologies.

The tabs were completely rewritten when changing the styling. The old tabs
used a border that was drawn along the edges, which turns out to be quite
expensive. Another expensive implementation detail in the old tab shape was a
subtle linear gradient. The border and gradient are computed each time that
they are drawn, whereas the new tab design uses a combination of background-
images and SVG clip-paths (the clip-paths are used to get mouse events to
follow the curved shape of the tab).

